# They arrived!  BTW Streamline slim/Euro bulk



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 4, 2007)

I will start the counting and dividing ... for those who wanted in on the buy, but did not end up sending in a payment, due to the short turnaround time or whatever ... I purchased the "requested" kits anyway.  IF you still want them, that is fine, if you don't no problem either, the "streamline" is my favorite slimline kit and the extras will get put to use ... as a matter of coincidence, Ernie is running a special right now for these kits ... off to start counting the kits!

          

Bear Tooth Woods, the Streamline Slimline, a fun slimline pen with a heftier centerband.

The pricing would be approximately at the 51+ level :

    * Black Titanium : $7.50
    * Titanium Gold  : $5.90
    * Chrome         : $3.00
    * Upgrade Gold   : $3.00
    * BUSHINGS       : $5.00
    * TUBES          : $0.39

Shipping : (Flat-Rate or to be determined)
PayPal fee is  $0.30 + 3% of total


Feel free to email me or post your quantities here (or on TPS), PayPal would be preferred for speed, but MoneyOrders will be accepted with a smile.


----------



## Pipes (Jun 4, 2007)

Is this the flat top or is the ROUND top streamline  incluced in the buy ??


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Pipes, Good question!

I just checked BTW's site, and the specs for these two kits, differ in a couple of ways ... tube length (Euro style vs std.slimline), bushing diameter (specifically the finial end : 0.411" vs 0.334") ... I will inquire to Ernie at BTW, but my initial guess is the he will not be able to mix-and-match, but I will report back ASAP with his answer ...


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 5, 2007)

YES, Ernie said that we can mix-and-match the Streamline slimline and the round-top Euro Streamline


----------



## heineda (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello,

Please put me down for 10 chrome.

Thanks,
Daniel Heine


----------



## richstick1 (Jun 5, 2007)

Please put me down for 10 chrome flat tops and a set of bushings.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Pipes (Jun 5, 2007)

I am working up a order the Round top is one a my best sellers . []


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 5, 2007)

(it only just occurred to me that I need to GET the kits TO ME, so if you would not mind adding $1.50 - 2.00 to your total to help cover the initial shipping from BTW to me, it would be greatly appreciated  [] )


----------



## Olson86 (Jun 6, 2007)

Does the price hold the same, round top or flat top?
Regards, Chuck


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 6, 2007)

The price is at  the  51+ level, but the two kits differ in price slightly ... 

 Streamlined 7mm Euro Pen Kits  (round-top)

$ 3.90 Chrome
$ 7.00 Black Titanium
$ 6.95 Titanium Gold
$ 3.90 Upgrade Gold
$ 0.59 extra tubes
$ 6.00 bushings


Streamline slimline (flat-top)
Black Titanium : $7.50
Titanium Gold : $5.90
Chrome : $3.00
Upgrade Gold : $3.00
BUSHINGS : $5.00
TUBES : $0.39


We are almost at 50, and that does not yet include my order, so jump on the bandwagon ... there is plenty of room !! haha


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 12, 2007)

Jeff,

I hope this helps meet the #'s.
10 Streamline 7mm Euro - Chrome
10 Streamline 7mm Euro - Upgrade Gold
1 set Streamline 7mm Euro Bushings

Thanks for doing this.  Please pm me a Paypal total and your paypal account and I will fire of a payment.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 12, 2007)

Jeff
are overseas buyers welcome for the group buy.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 12, 2007)

Sure thing J.C. ... I think the First Class postage will be around $10-13 depending on weight .. if that is cool with you, I am more than happy to ship DownUnder .. 

the more the merrier, or some Pirate saying like that! []


----------



## Olson86 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jeff,
Would you please put me down for:
3 T. Gold Flat tops
1 Flat top bushings

3 T. Gold Round tops
1 Round top bushings

If you send me a total and your Paypal information, I'll pay pronto.
Thanks.
Regards, Chuck


----------



## johncrane (Jun 13, 2007)

Jeff,
thanks for doing this mate!put me down for
10 Streamline 7 mm Euro-Chrome
10 Streamline 7mm  Euro-Upgrade Gold
1 set Streameline Euro -Bushings


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 17, 2007)

Jeff;

Please include me in this group buy.

Streamlined 7mm Euro Pen Kits (round-top)
$ 3.90 Chrome - 4
$ 7.00 Black Titanium - 1
$ 6.95 Titanium Gold - 1
$ 0.59 extra tubes - 2
$ 6.00 bushings - 1


Streamline slimline (flat-top)
Black Titanium : $7.50 - 1
Titanium Gold : $5.90 - 1
Chrome : $3.00 - 4
BUSHINGS : $5.00 - 1
TUBES : $0.39 - 2

Please send me your total and PayPal info and I'll pay as soon as I get it.

Tony


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 7, 2007)

Jeff,

Can you give us an update on the status of this group purchase?


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello all interested parties!

Two of the plating options were on back-order, but the order has shipped from BTW and "should" be to me this week .. I will ship all orders out as quickly as possible .. I will update the thread as I receive and ship .. 

Thanks for participating!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 8, 2007)

Jeff,

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jul 11, 2007)

The box arrived, and I will start the task of dividing the order .. 

I hope to ship Friday ... I am planning on putting a small surprise every box ... [][] 

(just like the old-fashioned CrackerJacks!)[}]


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jul 14, 2007)

All boxes shipped today, except for one going to CANADA .. who knew they require ALL UPPER CASE on the shipping label !!  Oh well, tomorrow is another day ... thanks for participating


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 16, 2007)

I got mine today at my Racine address - just happened to go by at noon and check the mail box.  Looks good!  Thanks for your work on this group buy.

(Edit) OH! And thanks for the 'surprise'![]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 17, 2007)

Got my order with a great surprize in it!!

Thanks for doing this, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hilltopper46_
> <br />Looks good!  Thanks for your work on this group buy.
> 
> (Edit) OH! And thanks for the 'surprise'![]



I know the "toss-in" blanks were not a big deal, but I like to share, and by everyone pooling money, we all get the kits a little cheaper.

I always get a charge out of see what becomes of the blanks I make .. post a pic, or send it to me offline ... I am sure I will be impressed with your handiwork.
--jeff


----------



## johncrane (Jul 19, 2007)

Jeff 
l received my package today thank you very much for doing this and thank you for the toss-in blanks they look really good []


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jul 19, 2007)

J.C.   I will have to say that I am happy that the box arrived all-the-way onto another continent in only 5 business days .. that is actually quite amazing.  Still waiting for a couple more boxes to show up to their destinations ... The bulk buy was fun to do .. 
--jeff


----------



## Olson86 (Jul 25, 2007)

Jeff,
Got my stuff. And am really pleased.
Thanks for the blanks.
Regards, Chuck


----------

